# LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I need 650.00 never been ridin, all the tanks are metal not bondo, and the frame was raked. Inside the patterns is HOK marbelizer, rest of bike is woodgrain candy all HOK candy cherry. Wheels are deuce diamond spinners


----------



## multi colored (Nov 30, 2008)

IF I WANTED A BIKE I WOULD GO TO BARRYS ON DEXIE AND COMMERCIAL! LOL!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by multi colored_@Dec 27 2008, 10:17 PM~12539799
> *IF I WANTED A BIKE I WOULD GO TO BARRYS ON DEXIE AND COMMERCIAL! LOL!!
> *


Barry has been gone for years..


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

nice bike homie. good luck on sale


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

No hating nice bike but u ain't getting 650 on here probally like 400 max.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 28 2008, 12:12 AM~12540989
> *No hating nice bike but u ain't getting 650 on here probally like 400 max.
> *


Maybe not from you cheap fucks but I know what my shit is worth, so take that shit elsewhere  My wheels are almost 400


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 28 2008, 06:26 AM~12542659
> *Maybe not from you cheap fucks but I know what my shit is worth, so take that shit elsewhere  My wheels are almost 400
> *


Wow 400 fo real.that's expensive rims right there..........good luck on the sale.that was just my oppinion based on the time I been here.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 28 2008, 09:05 AM~12542759
> *Wow 400 fo real.that's expensive rims right there..........good luck on the sale.that was just my oppinion based on the time I been here.
> *


http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/lowrider-Spinning%20Wheel.html  
I see 329.00 without tires, plus shipping. maybe cheaper on Ebay or something, but I thought my starting price was fair..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

My bad is says 345.00 with tires and tubes. but you still need shipping.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice bike but it reminds me of a donk with the spinnas and the horn


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2008, 09:52 AM~12542839
> *nice bike but it reminds me of a donk with the spinnas and the horn
> *


What part of Belgium are you from??


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 28 2008, 07:56 AM~12542846
> *What part of Belgium are you from??
> *


Gent, one of the three big cities


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2008, 09:58 AM~12542853
> *Gent, one of the three big cities
> *


I stayed out in Leuven, sorry about spelling I don't know if thats right..lol I was also in Brussles for a while.. Place is tight as fuck, I went to MarketRock and seen the Bloodhound Gang and shit...lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 28 2008, 05:26 AM~12542659
> *Maybe not from you cheap fucks but I know what my shit is worth, so take that shit elsewhere  My wheels are almost 400
> *


SO KEEP THOSE SHITTY RIMS AND ASK $250 FOR THE BIKE  SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDERS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 28 2008, 08:01 AM~12542859
> *I stayed out in Leuven, sorry about spelling I don't know if thats right..lol I was also in Brussles for a while.. Place is tight as fuck, I went to MarketRock and seen the Bloodhound Gang and shit...lol
> *


yeah Cool leuven, it's spelled correct :biggrin: 
what where you doin over here in lil Belgium?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 28 2008, 11:46 AM~12543177
> *SO KEEP THOSE SHITTY RIMS AND ASK $250 FOR THE BIKE   SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDERS
> *


250 huh?? lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2008, 11:57 AM~12543249
> *yeah Cool leuven, it's spelled correct  :biggrin:
> what where you doin over here in lil Belgium?
> *


Just visiting, I have some family there, so I figured why not check it out, lol I actually enjoyed it a lot.. I am wanting to come back some time soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 28 2008, 10:14 AM~12543338
> *Just visiting, I have some family there, so I figured why not check it out, lol I actually enjoyed it a lot.. I am wanting to come back some time soon.. :biggrin:
> *


cool, where you live now?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2008, 12:15 PM~12543342
> *cool, where you live now?
> *


I'm in Central Florida


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 28 2008, 09:46 AM~12543177
> *SO KEEP THOSE SHITTY RIMS AND ASK $250 FOR THE BIKE   SPINNERS DONT BELONG ON LOWRIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

to much ill just buy a car  :cheesy:


----------



## antonio21 (Feb 25, 2013)

i wanna buy this lowrider is it still for sale plzz let me know ???


----------



## antonio21 (Feb 25, 2013)

i wanna buy this lowrider bike is it still for sale plzz let me know ???


----------



## Asia (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm interested in buying it.do u except PayPal? And can u have it sent to me?


----------



## Asia (Jul 3, 2013)

Can u ship it to me?and do u except PayPal?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

This Thread is 4 Years Old.


----------

